# Best/Warmest Socks for Inside Drysuit?!



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pure rag wool socks, Fox River is the brand I wear, very hard to beat. Never had cold feet on Feb grand trips... 









Amazon.com: FoxRiver Norwegian Mid Calf Ragg Wool Hiking Socks Classic Heavyweight Men’s Wool Socks for All Weather Outdoor Adventures : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy FoxRiver Norwegian Mid Calf Ragg Wool Hiking Socks Classic Heavyweight Men’s Wool Socks for All Weather Outdoor Adventures: Athletic Socks - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## joshfromdc (Mar 11, 2006)

MNichols said:


> Pure rag wool socks, Fox River is the brand I wear, very hard to beat. Never had cold feet on Feb grand trips...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back to a classic. I love a rag wool sock.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

joshfromdc said:


> Back to a classic. I love a rag wool sock.


Nothing I've found works as well, even if your feet get damp, they are still toasty warm, at least for me


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I have couple pairs of Smartwool mountaineering socks that work really well. I still get a bit of swamp foot from sweaty feet which is why I do two pairs. Wear one pair while the other airs out and dries. They are super fluffy and cush on the inside with a durable outside. Toasty warm.









Smartwool Mountaineering Extra Heavy Crew Socks


The extra-heavy cushioning in these Merino socks keeps your feet warm and dry on any expedition, from mountaineering at altitude to ice climbing abroad.




www.smartwool.com


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Wigwam 40 below socks.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

joshfromdc said:


> Hey Buzzards,
> 
> The socks I wear inside my drysuit are looking pretty terrible these days and I think it's time to upgrade. What socks are you wearing? I had a pair of fleece socks a long time ago and I can't remember if they were warmer than the wool blend ones I'm wearing now. What's your favorite?
> 
> Thanks!


Thor Lo Expedition socks.Awesome bomber socks.They kept my feet warm at over 20,000'. A bit pricey, but very good.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

I consulted my resident knitter and she said Wool will last virtually forever with no discernible denigration. Moths are the biggest danger rather than age.

Fleece is Polyester, which I believe, will break down and de-generate over time.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

The problem with 100% wool anything is that if it gets wet a lot it'll become stiff and loose its shape. You have to have a least a little synthetic in there to keep them up and not wadded up in the bottom of your boot.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Has any one tried SealSkinZ socks. The rep gave me a pair to check out. I have not used mine much but seemed to work well. I liked their gloves enough that I recommended that they make a Nordic version. Not sure they have done that. I've decided that Nordic skiing in the rain sucks enough that I likely would not need a pair.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

ColoradoDave said:


> I consulted my resident knitter and she said Wool will last virtually forever with no discernible denigration. Moths are the biggest danger rather than age.
> 
> Fleece is Polyester, which I believe, will break down and de-generate over time.


I have definitely worn out wool socks. I still love 'em. They don't denigrate me, and I don't denigrate them. 

I got some neoprene socks recently, and I'm curious how they'll work inside a drysuit. Even with Goretex booties in the suit, my feet are in neoprene booties, so they don't really breathe. I'm thinking they'll be toasty.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

GeoRon said:


> Has any one tried SealSkinZ socks. The rep gave me a pair to check out. I have not used mine much but seemed to work well. I liked their gloves enough that I recommended that they make a Nordic version. Not sure they have done that. I've decided that Nordic skiing in the rain sucks enough that I likely would not need a pair.


I use seal skins inside a water shoe when not wearing a drysuit, they keep the feet somewhat dry and quite warm


----------

